# Has anyone subscribed to the pubs with parking website?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Ive seen a company offering a subscription for a list of pubs who offer overnight parking in their carparks.Has anyone tried them?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

There's a massive thread on this subject CLICK HERE

That should fill a few empty moments


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice one cheers.
Thought their might be something said already!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

richyc said:


> Ive seen a company offering a subscription for a list of pubs who offer overnight parking in their carparks.Has anyone tried them?


Yeah I tried it for a year and then dropped my subs. Whilst i think it a good idea, I thought it a bit expensive for the amount of pubs that they had at the time (about 130 I think) and thought my money would be more wisely spent with the C&CC, which is what i did. What with being a member of the CC as well, it opened up so many more places to stay for just a few bob more, a no brainer really.

Steve


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Has anyone subscribed to the pubs with parking website*

ukcampsites.co.uk do a list of pubs with camping with all details and reviews and its free!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Linnet

Have looked at the website but cannot find the pub sites. What should I belooking at please.


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

look under the specialised sites sections

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/county.asp?region=North+West

Andy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply. I had just found it. Having a senior moment I think!!!!!!!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply. I had just found it. Having a senior moment I think!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I see the pub stopover bloke now advertises in the PMH/MMM.

I'm surprised it's still going given that we have access to so many "free" or cheap overnighting facilities including those listed in UKCS, PMH nightstop scheme....and the option of just asking the licensee for permission to stay.


----------

